# Any of you builders Need



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a few blanks available 2 WRI Fusions and one 1509 Rainshadow.. Any Intrest.. Hit me up..

JAM


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Pm sent!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Would be interested in putting bike we talked about towards fusion blank! Save me one please will be back down after a turkey is killed!!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

PM sent as well


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

If that 1509 is still there I take it too.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> If that 1509 is still there I take it too.


LOL u need help


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You got that right Rookie! I think I will go check in now as a matter of fact! I can't even move in NC for the rods and reels in the shed! Two more ain't gonna hurt. By the way, I boxed up that 6500 for you. The pro gear has your name all over it big guy LOL!


----------

